# The Joy of Cooking Humans



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://nataliecakes.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/the-joy-of-cooking-humans/

I don't remember seeing this posted here. It was pretty funny, so I printed out the PDF version to keep laying around the house, especially for the party. I'll be making some of the "recipes" in it just to get reactions from people who see the "cookbook".


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's funny thanks for sharing!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed this one!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Once you printed it out did you put it in some kind of binder?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I haven't had time to do anything with it yet, but I plan on actually making a book out of it with an old beat up kids' story book cover. I'm going to lacquer the pages to make them sturdy and water proof and bind them into the cover myself. 

That is.... when I finish the other projects that are going on...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Clever and I'll have to copy this myself.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife actually said to me (rather sternly): this Isn't funny! heh Oh well, no accounting for my bad "taste" I guess!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> My wife actually said to me (rather sternly): this Isn't funny! heh Oh well, no accounting for my bad "taste" I guess!


I guess Mrs Sickie Ickie, isn't so sickie ishie?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's brilliant! And Zombies are my favorite drink!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post Ghostess!


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

That was awesome! Gave me some ideas myself! Normally I try to stay away from cooking for my Halloween parties though. 1. Usually end up not having time. 2. People (at least in my experience) never eat the homemade food, they'd rather eat pizza. I tried making food a few times but it was all there, untouched, at the end of the night. But I think I could pull off one dish or so.. that would be awesome. Thanks Ghostess for bringing this to light!


----------

